# Normal for first time breeders to lay infertile eggs?



## mrme3257 (Nov 24, 2013)

Im just asking as the 5 eggs my tiels laid appear to be infertile. I never removed them as I want them to get the hang of incubation and swapping.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Either they are infertile or they aren't turning and warming them. This is normal, males sometimes have trouble figuring out how to mate and both don't always understand egg warming and turning. After a few tries sometimes they get the hang of it, other times they never do.


----------



## mrme3257 (Nov 24, 2013)

From the looks of it they are warming and turning them. Earlier on when the first egg was laid the female would go into the nest and then when she would come out a while later the male would join her in eating , this happened till the 3 egg so it could be that they became chilled.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

mrme3257 said:


> From the looks of it they are warming and turning them. Earlier on when the first egg was laid the female would go into the nest and then when she would come out a while later the male would join her in eating , this happened till the 3 egg so it could be that they became chilled.


That doesn't mean much, if they are warming the eggs and you candled them and they are clear after five days its likely the male not mating correctly. You could trim the feathers around both their vents so they make better contact but I'd just say let them figure it out on their own.


----------



## mrme3257 (Nov 24, 2013)

Im gonna let them continue and when they stop incubation ill remove the box till 3-4 months away.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

My pair's first clutch was infertile, and it was because they never mated correctly (Henry didn't know where to put his vent). They were excellent at looking after the eggs and nest though, so it was a great learning experience for them.


----------



## Double Trouble (Nov 24, 2013)

This happened when my Budgies started breeding for the first time, the first clutch containing 6 eggs were all infertile.

I didn't expect the clutch to be fertile anyway as they were both first time breeders and the fact the male wasn't 'aiming' correctly, but eventually he got it right.. not that i let them go for a second clutch (will be breeding them again this year) as i wanted them to learn from this experience.

In essence, i would say that this would be normal so not to worry.


----------



## mrme3257 (Nov 24, 2013)

I candled them today and one has veins so thats ok the other has clear then dark in the middle then the air sack other three eggs are clear


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

They're fertile you just had to wait a while longer, good luck.


----------



## mrme3257 (Nov 24, 2013)

Its 3-5 days before the first one expected to hatch


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Incubation doesn't always start when the first egg is laid some hens start after the two or three are laid, another factor is that sometimes hens start laying before the male has fertilized her eggs.

If we are dealing with the first scenario all should hatch just a little later than you expect.

If the second only a few in that clutch are viable and will hatch.


----------



## mrme3257 (Nov 24, 2013)

Its the first and after the first egg was laid the female went into the nest and stayed for hours then she came out and the male wouldnt go in. I counted the days when the male and female both started incubation which was third egg so im guessing the eggs that are fertile were the last eggs laid.


----------

